# 4 of my fancy mice



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

Sorry for the blur in some pics.

These are four of my fancy mice. All of the females are pregnant by the broken marked black mouse and should be having babies in about two weeks. They have no names. I'm not good with them.

If anyone knows what the mouse in the 2nd picture is please tell me. I'm thinking broken beige?


----------

